# Contest "to find the most original contest"



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

************************************************** ********
LEGAL DISCLAIMER:
This contest is in no way sponsored by BettaFish.com or it's affiliates. I take full responsibility for said contest. Approval was granted by dramaqueen.
************************************************** ********

*Background:*
I'm out of ideas for an original contest and am asking for your help. To celebrate my daughter's first birthday coming up in May, I want to host another contest and wanted to spice things up a bit instead of the usual betta raffle. 

*Contest Rules:*
I just need people to reply to this post with their "contest proposal". Give as much details as possible to what people need to do, how they would win, etc., etc. The more detail, the better. 

Deadline for submissions is April 15, at midnight, Eastern Standard Time in the U.S. 

I'll read all the entries and will choose the winner by April 20, 2013. That's it!


*Prize: *
The person who comes up with the winning contest will receive an electronic Amazon Gift Certificate in the amount of $50, which will be sent to your email address of record. 

I will use the winning contest as a valid contest May 1, 2013. The person who came up with the idea will also be mentioned in that contest thread. Prize for that contest will be 1 AB Betta, with all expenses paid shipping to the winner's door (more details in that future thread).

So without further delay... GOOD LUCK and BRING THOSE CONTEST IDEAS ON!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Betta Birthday. Make a fishy cake, decorate the tank, and post pics of the whole party. Give the betta gifts to play with and fun stuff like that. That would be VERY fun. But make sure that the fish is NOT stressed, any fish that show signs of stress would be disqualified.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

How many ideas can we enter?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

"The Tankmates Photo Contest"

How about a beauty contest for our betta's tankmates? They can all be lumped together or you can offer categories like snails, shrimps, frogs and other community fish.

One close-up of the tankmate and then one photo of showing the betta and tankmate together.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

registereduser said:


> How many ideas can we enter?


One entry per person.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The most colorful tank contest. I think we should have a contest to see who has the most colorful tank. Wackiest gravel, most colorful decorations, and other things you can think of


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

"DIY" - Betta Hacks
Spotlight the most creative home made betta "hacks" of using various items to help with betta keeping.
Example, the millions of uses of plastic canvas, ceramic decor, etc.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

My idea is the theme: "The funniest thing my betta does/did."

The contest would choose the funniest story, picture or video of their betta fish doing or having done something very funny, starling, etc. The entries will be judged on both originality and humor. The selectors favorite will be the winner!


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

With spring in the air, you could have the tank with the best "spring" attire, flowers, bunnies, birds, etc.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

An aquascape inspired by something else. Entrants aquascape their tank (or somebody else's, as long as they did the scaping and design), and post a picture of what inspired them. For instance, someone may have been inspired by a Parisian street, so they post a photo of that street and a photo of the aquascape that resulted. It would not have to be an exact replica, but the colours or layout would reflect the overall feel of the scene that inspired them. 

Entrants would be judged on three things: creativity, beauty and how true they were to what inspired them. (E.g. if someone was inspired by a volcano and did red and orange type things, that is more true to their inspiration than someone who posted a photo of a zen garden and did clown-puke gravel with a Spongebob hut. Likewise, someone inspired by Spongebob should not enter a zen garden photo). 

The tank would not have to support a fish (for instance, it could be a 0.5 gal that they had just lying around) but it must hold water - after all, it's an aquascape! 
Tanks could be any size and shape, and the scape could be temporary or permanent. 
Photography skills would not be taken into account, but a clear photograph is essential.
The photograph of the inspiration does not have to be by the entrant - it can come from google images or anywhere else, as long as the source is acknowledged. 

(Also, this is *not* my suggestion, but I really want to do a betta body-art comp, with eyeshadow, facepainting or tattoos! Not really practical, but fun!  )

Congratulations on your daughter's birthday!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the entries so far! Just some recommendations that will better help me choose a winner. The more details the better. One goal of this exercise, if you may, is that I would not have to think of anything (baby's lack of sleep = my lack of sleep. LOL). *Bombalurina's* entry is more of what I am looking for, as it gives a lot of details.

To help aid you, just pretend that your entry post here is actually a contest thread of your own that you are starting in the Contest section. =) 

Keep them coming guys!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You should do a marble betta / colour Chang betta contest where people take pics of their betta before and then after so you can see how much they change.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

How about a video submission?

Each contestant will enter a video they have filmed (or had someone help them film) that is of their fish - and tell a story.. such as a movie.

Can edit the video to add in effects, sounds, voices, cut scenes, etc.. but it has to have your fish as the main characters.

You can do an "Avengers" movie with your fish, get them moving around, looking silly, etc.. then can make your own voices or use the track of the movie and make the scenes. 

I would say a 3-5 minute video would be good - not too long, nor too short. Can use original ideas or make a spin off of a favorite show/movie. 

Imagine a "How I met your Mother" spin off of the fish meeting on the store shelves in cups, etc etc.. 

Only requirement would be that you have to have your fish in it being the main characters, you can be in it, but as a side kick or other smaller part. 

Having editing done doesn't make it better - it's who makes you laugh/cry/smile the most.. so anyone who has access to a camera can do it. If you can't make a video (most digital cameras now have video options), you can make a snap shot video - pictures edited together.. think like a comic book.. with thought bubbles, etc.. but make it flashy enough that it can compete with a video.

Sorry if it's not described well.. I'm just getting over being sick, so my brain isn't functioning properly lol.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Betta Advertising*

Photoshop your betta advertising a product. For example you could photoshop your betta holding a packet of betta food then come up with a catchy slogan.

Winner is the one who designs the best advert as decided by the judges.

Suggested categories to judge on:


Eye-catching

Creativity

Witty slogan

Best edited


Here's a very rough example


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like all the cool ideas.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Any more ideas? These are all so cool I definitely love some of them, especially Bombalurina's


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

The contest would be Best Betta Theme. The idea winner would have a clear cut theme and a tank that clearly shows it. 

I don't really know how to describe it, so I'll give an obvious example. An "Under the Sea" theme might have an oceanic background, maybe deep blue wallpaper or prints of dolphins, whales and other colorful fish. It would have beach looking sand and shells, as well as shiny rocks you might find in the ocean. The decorations would resemble something you might find under the ocean, such as a sunken ship or ancient ruins, and seaweed looking plants.

Basically, someone should be able to look at your tank and guess along what lines the theme is. Maybe the entrants would just post tanks and not say what theme it is, and the most clear cut theme would win. Or you could enter theme and tank, and whoever has the most original or the best decorated is the winner.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

my contest would be called "grumpy betta" 

entrants would have to post a picture of a betta that looks abnormally grumpy and caption it with a wierd or funny caption that goes with the picture. the betta does not have to be owned by them but if they find the betta on google then they have to give the owner credit. entrants would be able to enter one male and one female betta.one picture each. the bettas could be of any tail type and coloration just one of each gender maximum. the picture would have to be clear. the prettiness of the betta is not a big thing in this contest but the betta has to be healthy (any illness being treated for are ok). bettas can be SIP or alive it doesn't affect your standing in the contest. 

the contest would be judged on originality and funniness. so basically if you had a betta that didn't look grumpy or had a bad caption you would have a lower change of winning than somebody with a hilarious caption and a really grumpy looking betta. (no bad words or crude humor allowed violating this rule will result in disqualication and possibly a referal)


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA grumpy betta! someone needs to do that even if that one doesnt win the contest


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

*The $1.00 and under Tank Celebration*

How colorful and happy can you make your tank for your Betta with only decorations that are $1.00 and under? 

Think of it as a birthday tank celebration!

-Maximum of $25.00 spent on the decorations. No one item can cost more than 1.00 a piece (before tax).
-Equivilent of US 1.00 per piece for foreign countries.
-Items must be safe for in tank use and a picture provided of your betta fish inside enjoying that tank.
-One entry per person.
-A detailed list of each item used and where you bought it, with the price (before tax) listed.
-Be creative, be original and be fun!

Awesome tanks don't have to cost a lot of money.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderful ideas everyone! I'd reply more but just want to read and not comment until judging time. =) I have seen a few prospective favorites already!


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

The Recycled Tank Contest

Purchase and furnish a tank completely from used materials (ie. thrift store finds, hand me down tanks, etc.). The winner would need to provide pictures of the items before and after to show how much each item changed before it was placed into the tank.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love that idea, Peachii! There's just one problem - here in Australia, our dollar is nearly on parity with the USA dollar, but because we get higher wages, everything is more expensive - e.g. a standard 5 gal new is about $90. So, even though our we'd get to spend maybe $1.10, we wouldn't be able to buy anything.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> I love that idea, Peachii! There's just one problem - here in Australia, our dollar is nearly on parity with the USA dollar, but because we get higher wages, everything is more expensive - e.g. a standard 5 gal new is about $90. So, even though our we'd get to spend maybe $1.10, we wouldn't be able to buy anything.


Ouch we can get a 5 gal starter tank with led lights and filter for $27.00


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> I love that idea, Peachii! There's just one problem - here in Australia, our dollar is nearly on parity with the USA dollar, but because we get higher wages, everything is more expensive - e.g. a standard 5 gal new is about $90. So, even though our we'd get to spend maybe $1.10, we wouldn't be able to buy anything.



OK, if that would be an issue for other countries - I can Understand that. So would need to check that and see what the equivalent to other countries 1.00 stores/discount items sell things for. USA we would have no problem finding knick knacks to use for 1.00, maybe foreign countries need to be 2.00? 

---------------

- Added this idea in case the 1.00 idea needed to be disqualified for fairness for other countries  I didn't think of that when i had the idea for that contest. Or the 2 can even be added together to make one contest to decorate the tanks ( I can't edit the original post, it's been to long)

Also had the idea of Create the Ornaments for your tanks yourself. A few bottles of Aquarium Safe Glue and you can create lots of neat and awesome things to decorate your tanks, without even spending more than the cost of the glue. 

Contest Proposal- 

Create from scratch your own tank decorations.

Utilize any items you find/purchase but have to create the actual design of the item yourself using whatever aquarium safe glue/epoxy/etc that you have or purchase.

1 entry per person. Can make one or more decorations and they need to be pictured in the completed tank with your betta in the tank with it. (the betta is not the focal point of the picture just to show you did indeed use Aquarium safe glue and items, as none of us would risk our bettas to unsafe items or glue ) 

List what you used and the type of glue/etc you used to hold the items together and what you think of it as far as how it worked, how well it held the items together and if you would use it again for craft ideas for your aquarium.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Bump! 12 more days to go until contest closes so there's still time to come up with an original contest!


----------



## Jcube (Mar 29, 2013)

*The contest idea*

How about making a birthday photo-card for your daughter?
Each contestant take a picture of their current tank with betta fish in it and make it as a birthday card using Photoshop. The card with great birthday wishes for your daughter would be plus.
And the winner would be chosen by vote (50% vote from your daughter- which card your daughter react the most and like it best and other 50% from judges);-)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jcube (Mar 29, 2013)

*Example*

Ex)


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Shameless bump!

Only 5 more days to go until contest ends!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is an example of mine  
My idea was doing a contest for marble and colour changing bettas. People will post before and after pics of there bettas.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

After


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Reflections - A Betta Contest​Everyone knows that bettas love to chase and see their reflections, and many often show different reactions to seeing themselves. Some show fear, confusion, anger, and territorialness. In this contest, your challenge is to strech your imagination and *create a short story accompanied by a few pictures *of your betta seeing his reflection. The story can be sad, funny, romantic, fictional, science fiction, ect... ​ 
Rules​-The story must be over 200 words
-The story's central figure must be a betta fish
-The entry must have at least 1 picture of the betta and it's reflection
-The entry can be of two fish seeing each other​ 
Prizes​- (1) Aquabid betta, free of charge, all expences paid! (<-- in case of your contest)​ 
This contest is way to great to miss out on!!! So grab your camera and your favorite pen and start *reflecting*!​ 

Here is a possible entry! ​ 
"Reflections"​It was night, a cold and bitter night. The sort of night that being all alone, and cold is not high on your list of priorities. Of course, the betta never wanted to be alone and cold, but tonight, he wanted a friend and warmth and light more than ever before. Shivering, he swam to the top of the crowded cup, ignoring the stinking smell of death and ammonia that plagued him day and night. The bettas around him glared, sizing him up like their next meal, and the little betta shivered. Was just a home, any home, too much to ask for?
The betta reached his lips for the top of the cup, going to take another breath, a breath that was going to chill his very soul from the sheer despair in the room. Perhaps this would be his last breath. What use was it to live? To continue hurting and gasping and wishing, wishing until his heart hurt and he felt like crying, for someone to love him. The little fish looked up at the darkness, watching a bubble escape from his mouth and surface, then reached up to take a breath. As he did, he saw himself, a sad, lonely, ugly fish with no home, no owner, and no will to live left. His lips breached the surface, and the fish sucked in, welcoming the icy pain of the soul-chilling last breath. He kept his eyes on his reflection, savoring the hideous face that stared back at him. And he felt his heart would break.

But suddenly, everything changed. The icy, sharp water the fish used to be swimming in disappeared, he could feel it. The tank was warm, and clean too! The betta felt it in his gills, and it covered him like a warm, comforting blanket. Like a hug, a smile from his owner, who was standing outside of his tank, smiling. She was holding a big grey thing, a camera, the fish recalled. She was laughing, and pushing buttons, and the little betta winced, wondering why anyone would ever take a photo of a fish so ugly. But the girl was unfazed by the fish’s external beauty. She continued to laugh and smile, to make noises, to snap more pictures to post proudly on her wall for all to see. Cautiously, the fish swam to the glass where the girl was. She continued to grin, pausing her rapid-fire shooting to put her finger affectionately against the glass. Her smile softened, and the fish heard her say something gently. And he knew, deep in his breaking heart that those words were: “I love you.” 

The image and feeling faded, and the little betta was left in his dirt cup, staring at his reflection in the surface of the water. He bobbed up and took a breath from the surface, then turned to the darkness. There would be no more ‘last breaths’ for a while. His entire body hummed from the exultation of seeing the girl and feeling her love for him. His heart no longer ached, and he knew, that he was one of the lucky ones, one of the lucky fish that gets a great home with someone to love him. Now he just had to wait for the girl to come and meet him.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

12mn, April 15 EST...Contest is now closed! Great entries everyone! I'll post again once I pick a winner!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww! I wish I would have seen this contest earlier...

Anyways, goodluck to everyone!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay! My idea was not great but I think it would be cool to see every ones marble bettas and how they change! These contests are such fun even though I never win I still get excited over them lol. Thanks DiiQue for putting this on!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine wasn't either but I kinda like a betta birthday party contest.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

The decision was a lot harder than I thought, with a seemingly two way tie that couldn't be broken... It all came down to my 5yr old tossing a coin... Without further delay....

CONGRATULATIONS TO: jessan2442 and his Grumpy Betta contest idea!

jessan: PM me your email address to send the Amazon Gift Certificate prize to.

Stay tuned all! The Grumpy Betta contest will open May 1st! Prize: All expenses paid AquaBid betta (60dollar max value of fish).

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO ENTERED!!! YOU GUYS ROCK!!!




jesssan2442 said:


> my contest would be called "grumpy betta"
> 
> entrants would have to post a picture of a betta that looks abnormally grumpy and caption it with a wierd or funny caption that goes with the picture. the betta does not have to be owned by them but if they find the betta on google then they have to give the owner credit. entrants would be able to enter one male and one female betta.one picture each. the bettas could be of any tail type and coloration just one of each gender maximum. the picture would have to be clear. the prettiness of the betta is not a big thing in this contest but the betta has to be healthy (any illness being treated for are ok). bettas can be SIP or alive it doesn't affect your standing in the contest.
> 
> the contest would be judged on originality and funniness. so basically if you had a betta that didn't look grumpy or had a bad caption you would have a lower change of winning than somebody with a hilarious caption and a really grumpy looking betta. (no bad words or crude humor allowed violating this rule will result in disqualication and possibly a referal)


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks!!! I don't want the prize tho so you can give it to somebody else!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Who was the other person who was in a tie? Congratulations Jessan!! Need to go get a grumpy picture now


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome, I have some great grumpy faces! =] can't wait! Congrats, Jessan!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Congrats Jessan !!!! The grumpy contest sounds like a lot of fun looking forward to see all the grumpy pictures...wooohooo !


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations Jessan! i like the sound of a grumpy betta contest!!


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Bettas acting like animals.

Post a funny picture of your betta doing something another animal might do.
Add a caption and post!


----------



## ktmrox11 (May 19, 2013)

So, haha I know that this contest is closed, but since the prize is still up for grabs and someone might be looking for a contest idea, I thought I would offer my idea.
A rescue contest. People can post before and after pictures from when they bought their Betta (whether it's from a LPS or not) and how they improved once they were placed in their permanent homes. They can also caption with diseases that the fish fought before being rescued and what they used to help their fish. The contest would be judged on how touching the rescue story is and how much improvement the Betta showed. Contestants can even talk about how they complained about unjust conditions for the fish. It would be great for promoting animal welfare!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Dique gave the person who won the other contest a 5 gallon tank and all items for the fish since the person who won this didn't want the GC. So the prize isn't still up for grabs.


----------



## ktmrox11 (May 19, 2013)

Oh okay sorry!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

No worries! I hosted a rescue contest last year that was similar to your suggestion. I'll host another one in the near future, but because as I'm in between moves and currently on vacation, will not have time to set something up just yet (busy taking kids to the beach and the wife shopping, lol). You should look up that contest, the stories were a good read and the winner "Heart Breaker", did a 180 as far as how he beautiful he turned out to be due to the care he received.


----------



## ktmrox11 (May 19, 2013)

Oh, I will look it up! I always love hearing about rescues and how they turn out, some of them are just so heart wrenching


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

could you start another contest here?


----------

